# PBS for iPad app



## kencohen (Jun 11, 2009)

There is an iPad app called PBS for iPad which apparently I cannot download here in Canada, possibly because the CRTC has again chosen to protect us against subversive influences from south of the border.

Does anyone know how to obtain and use this app in Canada? Perhaps jail breaking my iPad would do the trick? Any advice will be most appreciated.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kencohen said:


> There is an iPad app called PBS for iPad which apparently I cannot download here in Canada, possibly because the CRTC has again chosen to protect us against subversive influences from south of the border.
> 
> Does anyone know how to obtain and use this app in Canada? Perhaps jail breaking my iPad would do the trick? Any advice will be most appreciated.


Go to the states/eBay, get a US iTunes card, set up a US iTunes account with some address in California and download away. I have tons of US apps.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You don't need an iTunes card to do this if the app is free. You can open a US account just by 'purchasing' a free app by following these instructions: Create an iTunes App Store account without a credit card.

You will need to use a cogent address (address, zip code, phone number that all agree). The Apple headquarters address in Cupertino is a popular choice. I think you also need to use an email address different from the one you use in the Canadian store.

Just make sure to log out of the CA store and get into the US store before you start.

I just did this night before last to obtain the excellent free NPR iPad app which is also allegedly US only, so I know it works. No iTunes card or credit card required. Our chamber of commerce keeps a box at the UPS store just across the border so I used that address.

Oh yeah, OP, thanks for the tip...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kencohen said:


> There is an iPad app called PBS for iPad which apparently I cannot download here in Canada, *possibly because the CRTC has again chosen to protect us against subversive influences from south of the border.*


Just FYI, The CRTC doesn't govern internet content. That's done by the respective rights holders for the programs that PBS gets the shows from.

PBS might not (and probably doesn't) hold the rights to the programming in Canada, including internet broadcasting rights. They can't distribute what they don't own, and have to keep the app from Canadians for that reason.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

In trying this PBS app, I was able to play Nova, Motor Week (?), Austin City Limits. Downton Abbey (Masterpiece) bounced a message too quickly for me to read. Perhaps some geo-blocking may be going on but I can't prove it one way or the other yet.

Edit: Actually it seems more hit and miss than I suggest above. Previews seem to play. I got one episode of Nova to play..... 

YMMV.... Please post any experiences. It could be a proxy or vpn may be required but I don't (yet) know how to set this up on an iPad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Their website shows the same sort of symptoms. I was able to play quite a bit of content from their site initially, but at some point it "blocked" me.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Garry said:


> Just FYI, The CRTC doesn't govern internet content. That's done by the respective rights holders for the programs that PBS gets the shows from.
> 
> PBS might not (and probably doesn't) hold the rights to the programming in Canada, including internet broadcasting rights. They can't distribute what they don't own, and have to keep the app from Canadians for that reason.


You can watch PBS.org content online, so I doubt that content in the App will be restricted. I downloaded it, but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been playing around wit this off and on all afternoon and frankly it is too hit and miss to waste much more time on upnless someone can come up with some way of figuring out what will actually play.... PBS roulette!!!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> I've been playing around wit this off and on all afternoon and frankly it is too hit and miss to waste much more time on upnless someone can come up with some way of figuring out what will actually play.... PBS roulette!!!!!


Or maybe PBS whack-a-mole.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> You can watch PBS.org content online, so I doubt that content in the App will be restricted. I downloaded it, but haven't tried it out yet.


Interesting you should say that because I get this when I try pbs.org on my MB:









It is geo-blocked.


----------



## kencohen (Jun 11, 2009)

*PBS in Canada*

Ah - good explanation. I had assumed that CRTC has some rules because of the large number of free Canadian media-related apps that show up in the App Store near the top of the ratings when they first appear - such as various newspaper apps, National Film Board, etc.




Garry said:


> Just FYI, The CRTC doesn't govern internet content. That's done by the respective rights holders for the programs that PBS gets the shows from.
> 
> PBS might not (and probably doesn't) hold the rights to the programming in Canada, including internet broadcasting rights. They can't distribute what they don't own, and have to keep the app from Canadians for that reason.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Just downloaded the app for both iPhone and iPad. I have a US account for such free things. Great app, watching/listening to some Austin City Limits right now.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If you are running in to regional restrictions you can install vpn software (I use PureVPN which costs $14US for 3 months) which will mask your region. Can't guarantee it will work with the PBS app (doesn't with Hulu) but it does work with others like ABC and Netflix (before it was available in Canada).


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

It doesn't work for PBS either, at least it didn't a while back. I tried it for 3 months and didn't renew. It just wasn't worth the hassle ... lots of companies like Hulu and PBS keep on top of that sort of thing so they are constantly blocking the server IP ranges that Pure VPN provides. To keep on top of it you have to check in with Pure VPN constantly and then update to their newest servers, which would work until the online media folks catch up and block those IP's too. Way too much work for what you get out of it IMHO. Of course if you just must have that content then I guess it's ok, but for me was more trouble than it was worth.

Let us know how it goes wonderings ... that was my experience as well until they realized and blocked the IP address, then mostly nothing works aside from trailers or short videos.


----------



## johnteeee (Jan 12, 2003)

*same thing here!*

I've had the same experience with vpn, all is good till they discover the ip and block it.
Also for me is too much hassle!!


----------

